# Festplatten werden nach Neuinstallation von Windows 10 nicht erkannt



## Doodler (29. November 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe heute Windows 10 neuinstalliert. Seitdem werden meine Festplatten nicht mehr erkannt. Meine SSD mit Windows läuft nach wie vor, die beiden HDDs werden nur im BIOS angezeigt.
Auch der Geräte-Manager, sowie die Datenträgerverwaltung zeigten nichts an. Woran kann das liegen?

Danke im Voraus
Der Doodler


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. November 2018)

Doodler schrieb:


> Woran kann das liegen?


An den fehlenden Systemangaben (Hard- und Software), wie immer.


----------



## Doodler (29. November 2018)

Hi, ja das mag sein:

SSD: Kingston SV300S37A240G
 HDD1: Toshiba DT01ACA100
 HDD2: ST2000DM001-9YN164
 Mainboard: ASRock H97 Anniversary
 Netzteil MS-Tech 750W ATX PSU MS-N750-VAL Rev.B

Windows 10 Professional ist das Betriebssystem.

 Hoffe das ist alles.


----------



## Doodler (29. November 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> An den fehlenden Systemangaben (Hard- und Software), wie immer.



Also irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. November 2018)

Womit hast Du Windows installiert (DVD, USB-Stick, )?



Doodler schrieb:


> Mainboard: ASRock H97 Anniversary


Ist die Bios-Batterie noch in Ordnung (>3V)?



Doodler schrieb:


> Netzteil MS-Tech 750W ATX PSU MS-N750-VAL Rev.B


Raus mit dem Billigstteil.

Wie heißt die Grafikkarte?


----------



## Doodler (29. November 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Womit hast Du Windows installiert (DVD, USB-Stick, )?
> 
> 
> Ist die Bios-Batterie noch in Ordnung (>3V)?
> ...



1. Wo seh ich die Spannung?
1.1 1h vor der Neuinstallation war noch alles ok.

2. Vielleicht ein andermal.

3. GTX 960

Habe Windows 10 zurückgesetzt und dann hat es sich von alleine neuinstalliert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. November 2018)

Doodler schrieb:


> 1. Wo seh ich die Spannung?


An einem Multimeter.


Doodler schrieb:


> 2. Vielleicht ein andermal.
> 
> 3. GTX 960


 Ist ist Deine Hardware, die den Bach runter geht.



Doodler schrieb:


> Habe Windows 10 zurückgesetzt und dann hat es sich von alleine neuinstalliert.


 Per Update?


----------



## Doodler (29. November 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> An einem Multimeter.
> Ist ist Deine Hardware, die den Bach runter geht.
> 
> Per Update?



Was ist ein Multimeter? 

Soo schlecht ist meine Hardware gar nicht. Komme damit super zurecht und selbst wenn die GTX960 nicht die neueste ist, hat das ja nichts mit meinen Festplatten zu tun 

Nein, ich habe in den Einstellungen unter Wiederherstellung die Option Alles Entfernen gewählt, dann wurde der PC zurückgesetzt, Windows ohne Boot-Medium neuinstalliert und das wars.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. November 2018)

Welche Formationsarten haste den gewählt bei deiner HDD Festplatten(aktuell)?
Die klassiche MBR(Master Boot Record)-Format oder wurde es auf GPT(GUID-Partitionstabelle ) Formatiert?
Das könnte ein grund sein warum die HDD Datenträger wenn auf GPT ist und die SSD mit MBR eingerichtet(obwohl bei beiden Typen auf einem System möglich ist sollte man einige dinge beachten) ist nicht richtig erkannt werden.
Falls es so sein sollte,mehr dazu siehe hier

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen GPT und MBR?

Ein anderer grund könnte sein das die HDD wenn noch im neuzustand sein sollte erstmal Formatiert sein muß und sie 
muß auch iniziallisiert werden im Datenträgerverwaltung.
Ansonsten würde ich mal Crystal Disc Info Tool aufrufen und schaun was das Tool zeigt an Infos,wenn ünerhaupt was zu den HDD angezeigt wird?

grüße Brex


----------



## Doodler (29. November 2018)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Welche Formationsarten haste den gewählt bei deiner HDD Festplatten(aktuell)?
> Die klassiche MBR(Master Boot Record)-Format oder wurde es auf GPT(GUID-Partitionstabelle ) Formatiert?
> Das könnte ein grund sein warum die HDD Datenträger wenn auf GPT ist und die SSD mit MBR eingerichtet ist nicht richtig erkannt werden.
> Falls es so sein sollte,mehr dazu siehe hier
> ...




Also ich habe den PC vor ein paar Jahren bei einem Händler konfiguriert und bauen lassen. Alles lief wunderbar und dann habe ich Windows neu aufgesetzt und seit dem laufen die Platten nicht mehr. Sie sind also nicht neu und liefen auch immer perfekt. Das Dateisystem war NTFS, standardmäßig und ich habe selber gar nichts partitioniert.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. November 2018)

Wird überhaupt die HDD Datenträger im Geräte Manager angezeigt?
Ich nehme an das auch (wichtige)Daten drauf sind,wenn so sein sollte müßte mal erstmal sehen ob die Datenträger
überhaupt noch richtig funktionieren.Ansonsten gibts da schon möglichkeiten noch an die Daten ran zu kommen,
unter der Vorraussetzung das die HDD noch funktionieren.
Versuch mal mit Crystal Disc info Tool und schau mal bitte ob das überhaupt irgendwelche Infos  anzeigt zu(alle) Datenträger?
Vielleicht werden wir darauß etwas schlauer?Das Tool zeigt auch den Zustand der Datenträger an wenn was erkannt wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. November 2018)

Doodler schrieb:


> Was ist ein Multimeter?


 Viele Meter.


Doodler schrieb:


> Soo schlecht ist meine Hardware gar nicht.


 Das Netzteil würde ich nicht mal für eine Weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung verwenden, aber es ist Deine Hardware.


Doodler schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe in den Einstellungen unter Wiederherstellung die Option Alles Entfernen gewählt, dann wurde der PC zurückgesetzt, Windows ohne Boot-Medium neuinstalliert und das wars.


Dann brenne Dir eine DVD
17763 ISO / ESD (deutsch, english) | Deskmodder.de
 und mach mal ein In-Place-Upgrade:

Rechner starten, 
warten bis Windows geladen ist.
Setup von der DVD ausführen.

Hilft das nicht, würde ich mal die Chipsatztreiber neu installieren:
ASRock > H97 Anniversary.

Welche BIOS-Version ist installiert?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. November 2018)

Alternativ kannst auch Dispart unter Win 10 aufrufen und schaun welche Datenträger erkannt sind und ob sie fehlerfrei arbeiten bzw. welche Formattyp.
Man kann einige sachen damit machen(vorsicht bei Veränderungen mit diskpart),mehr dazu siehe hier rein

DiskPart-Anleitung: Windows 10 Diskpart-Befehle einfach verwenden


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. November 2018)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst auch Dispart unter Win 10 aufrufen und schaun welche Datenträger erkannt sind und ob sie fehlerfrei arbeiten bzw. welche Formattyp.
> Man kann einige sachen damit machen(vorsicht bei Veränderungen mit diskpart),mehr dazu siehe hier rein
> 
> DiskPart-Anleitung: Windows 10 Diskpart-Befehle einfach verwenden


 Laß das sein!


----------



## Abductee (29. November 2018)

Steck vor der Neuinstallation die HDDs ab.


----------



## MTMnet (29. November 2018)

wenn die Festplatte in der Windows "Datenträgerverwaltung" angezeigt wird aber nicht im Explorer sichtbar ist, dann:
musst du ggf. den Partitionen auf der Festplatte neue Namen (Buchstaben) geben !
 ( c:  d:  e:  z.B. mit der Datenträgerverwaltung die Partitionen  umbenennen / die Buchstaben neu ordnen (oder auch mal mit einem "richtigen" Festplatten Tool testen / umbenennen).
Erst dann werden die Festplatten und Partitionen im Windows Explorer richtig angezeigt.

Kann auch sein das dort die beiden Laufwerke gleiche Buchstaben haben... 2x c:  z.B und das mag Windows ggf. nicht.

aber erst mal die Kabel prüfen/ ggf. mal tauschen ... auch mal die andere SATA Anschlüsse probieren und im Bios alle Einstellungen prüfen.
Im Windows Gerätemanager manuel nach neuer/geänderter Hardware suchen.
auch ggf. die SATA Mainbord Treiber aktualisieren ?... für die ggf. zusätzlichen SATA Anschlüsse. kann sein das Windows die nicht richtig ansprechen kann ohne die Treiber vom Mainbord Hersteller ?.

Das Problem mit dem Explorer hatte ich bei meiner ersten Win 10 pro SSD Installation mit meiner 2. alten Festplatte.


----------



## gekipptesBit (30. November 2018)

Egal ob Windows 7, 8.1 oder 10, es kommen bei Neuinsallationen immer wieder Fehler in der Laufwerkserkennbarkeit zustande.
Probiere erst einmal nur die SSD, dannach nur eine Festplatte anschließen und in der Laufwerksverwaltung nachschauen wenn nicht Windows schon vorher reagiert hat um es zu erkennen. Das hatte ich auch schon bei Windows 8.1 erlebt, einfach bei Neuinstallation die restlichen Laufwerke abklemmen außer DVD-, Bluray oder CD-Laufwerk. Selbst der USB-Stick mit dem Windows kann schon Probleme verursachen. Eine CD mit Windows könnte vielleicht besser gehn.


----------



## pphs (30. November 2018)

Doodler schrieb:


> Was ist ein Multimeter?
> 
> Soo schlecht ist meine Hardware gar nicht. Komme damit super zurecht und selbst wenn die GTX960 nicht die neueste ist, hat das ja nichts mit meinen Festplatten zu tun
> 
> Nein, ich habe in den Einstellungen unter Wiederherstellung die Option Alles Entfernen gewählt, dann wurde der PC zurückgesetzt, Windows ohne Boot-Medium neuinstalliert und das wars.



er meint dein netzteil.. und damit hat er recht. das teil ist ne beleidigung für jede andere hardware in deinem rechner. da haste dir richtig üblen müll andrehen lassen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. November 2018)

MTMnet schrieb:


> wenn die Festplatte in der Windows "Datenträgerverwaltung" angezeigt wird aber nicht im Explorer sichtbar ist, dann:
> musst du ggf. den Partitionen auf der Festplatte neue Namen (Buchstaben) geben !
> ( c:  d:  e:  z.B. mit der Datenträgerverwaltung die Partitionen  umbenennen / die Buchstaben neu ordnen (oder auch mal mit einem "richtigen" Festplatten Tool testen / umbenennen).
> ....
> ...


 Man ändert nichts an den Festplatten, bevor sie erkannt werden.
Was erzählt ihr hier dem TO für einen Unsinn!


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (1. Dezember 2018)

Na ja, kommt immer drauf an..

Werden die Datenträger angezeit (rot unterstrichen), dann findet Windows die Platten immmerhin, ob die initialisiert sind oder nicht, ist erstmal egal.

Wenn Laufwerkbuchstaben NICHT vorhanden sind, dann werden die Festplatten auch nicht im Explorer angezeigt, das ist völlig normal. Dann einfach rechtsklick drauf,
Laufwerkbuchstaben ändern, nen Buchstaben vergeben, und gut ist.

btw.: bei der Installation von Windows deaktivier ich auch immer alle Festplatten im Bios, weil man nie weiss, wo der Bootloader hingeschrieben wird, was immer mal zu 
           bösen Problemen führen kann.

@wuselsurfer
Wenn die Platten nicht initialisiert werden, muss man halt nachhelfen, aber das ist nen Windows-Problem, das wahrscheinlich jeder kennt, der Windows schon länger kennt.
Ich kenne das seid Win95.. und da hat sich bis heute nichts geändert.
Selbst bei meinem neuen Rechner macht Windows10 Probleme, weil komsicherweise die letzten beiden Platten immer als Wechseldatenträger erkannt werden, da macht man 
halt nichts, muss man mit leben.
Aber in seinem Fall muss man händisch basteln oder auf die Platten verzichten, wobei ich denke, dass der TE auf die Platten NICHT verzichten will.


----------

